# German Shepherd Puppy Food Aggression to other dogs?



## XRisingvelocityX (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and I really need some advice. I have a 5 1/2 month old white male german shepherd puppy, he is not fixed, he is well socialized and never aggressive to dogs, people, cats, etc. except when he is being fed. He does not exhibit food aggression to people at all...he will sit and wag his tail if you approach him and he does not show food aggression to dogs IF you are watching him....but as soon as I go in the house he begins showing aggressive behavior, even going so far as to snapping at the other dogs though he has never actually hurt them. We feed them all from separate bowls in separate corners and he will run from bowl to bowl. We have been putting on a leash or tie-out while he eats so he cannot do this and cannot hurt the smaller dogs, but he will still stop in the middle of eating, bare his teeth, and start barking at the closest dog though the other dog hasn't even looked in his direction. Is there any way I can prevent or stop this behavior? I hate having to tie him out when they are fed but it is my only option right now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Feed him in a crate. He should not be bothering other dogs and they should not be bothering him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> Feed him in a crate. He should not be bothering other dogs and they should not be bothering him.


I agree, this can easily be managed so all the dogs can eat in peace.

I would be a bit more concerned if he's agressive to you around food OTHER than meal times? He take treats from you well?

Have you been working on all of this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html to build on YOUR leadership role in his life?


----------



## XRisingvelocityX (Dec 11, 2014)

He is amazing with food around people, takes treats very gently and patiently...its only with the other dogs around during their meal time that he acts this way though none of them have ever messed with his food. Thank you for your responses


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

XRisingvelocityX said:


> He is amazing with food around people, takes treats very gently and patiently...its only with the other dogs around during their meal time that he acts this way though none of them have ever messed with his food. Thank you for your responses


That's great - makes it a very easy fix!


----------

